

Obama collecting personal data for a secret race database - notsony
http://nypost.com/2015/07/18/obama-has-been-collecting-personal-data-for-a-secret-race-database/

======
notsony
Unintended consequences comes to mind...

> "mining data on their health, home loans, credit cards, places of work,
> neighborhoods, even how their kids are disciplined in school — all to
> document “inequalities” between minorities and whites.

... to make “disparate impact” cases against: banks that don’t make enough
prime loans to minorities; schools that suspend too many blacks; cities that
don’t offer enough Section 8 and other low-income housing for minorities; and
employers who turn down African-Americans for jobs due to criminal
backgrounds.

...Affirmatively Furthering Fair Housing database, which the Department of
Housing and Urban Development rolled out earlier this month to racially
balance the nation, ZIP code by ZIP code. It will map every US neighborhood by
four racial groups — white, Asian, black or African-American, and
Hispanic/Latino — and publish “geospatial data” pinpointing racial imbalances.

The agency proposes using nonwhite populations of 50% or higher as the
threshold for classifying segregated areas.

...

HUD plans to drill down to an even more granular level, detailing the
proximity of black residents to transportation sites, good schools, parks and
even supermarkets. If the agency’s social engineers rule the distance between
blacks and these suburban “amenities” is too far, municipalities must find
ways to close the gap or forfeit federal grant money and face possible
lawsuits for housing discrimination.

Civil-rights groups will have access to the agency’s sophisticated mapping
software, and will participate in city plans to re-engineer neighborhoods
under new community outreach requirements."

